# Just a note! please help/beware!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Just a note! I have a pretty strict signup process that has been successful but lately I have had an influx of fraudulent users signing up. I have a feeling I know who most of them are or are originating from, I track Ip's, emails and even proxies now with a new tool but eventually one will get thru. I send these to MSN, AOL and others as I have proof and one day will be very benificial but I just want everyone to know at the bottom of each post there is a button that says "REPORT", if you click on it in a suspicious post it will alert me of it. Also as in the past please PM me with anything you may think is not right, posts, PM's, users, topics, etc.

This is just a precaution and I dont mean to alarm anyone, I work very hard at keeping signups, topics and posts legit but I also ask for your help if you can









Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up!









BTW: I like the quote in your siggy-that should be my motto.







I need it tatooed on my forehead.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Alrighty, thanks for the info!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good work Joe


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry you have to deal with this Joe. Are you able to track down IP everytime someone logs into SM? Sometimes, I can swear I didnt go into a thread, but when I go to View New Posts, not all of the post new to me are shown. I could be crazy or have random amnesia though, but sometimes I'm so baffled.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 23 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Sometimes, I can swear I didnt go into a thread, but when I go to View New Posts, not all of the post new to me are shown.  I could be crazy or have random amnesia though, but sometimes I'm so baffled.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55752*


[/QUOTE]
Ya konw Ive had that same problem several times







I cant figure it out either Why is that Joe..Help us out.I even posted on it one time,but I posted in the wrong place and never got an answer.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Joe. 
This is a GREAT site. It's just too bad that there are so many evil, jealous people out there that are evidently bored and just want to do vicious things. 
Many people have left Maltese sites to come to this site because it is a site that is neutral and not critical...I for one appreciate that. 
If I see anything that looks suspicious, I will definitely 'report' it.
Keep up the good work
Snertsmom


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheila--Once again, you and I are the crazy ones!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 23 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Sheila--Once again, you and I are the crazy ones!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hahaha I noticed that too!!! Thats ok ...like I said we be







together!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info Joe!! As usual great work with this site. We really appreciate you!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well I hope that post last night can be traced. I am a bit worried that the original poster's identity was stolen. Joe, can you shed any light on this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, thanks for the "head's up". I'm wondering if you should put this post at the top and fix it so it'll stay there for a while... I'm afraid if no one posts to it, it'll end up not being seen.....

I'm sorry you're having to go through that hassle. I guess there are sick people with deviant, sociopathic personalities who need to cause trouble to feel important.







I hope you catch him/her .......


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 24 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Well I hope that post last night can be traced. I am a bit worried that the original poster's identity was stolen. Joe, can you shed any light on this?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55902*


[/QUOTE]
I've wondered that myself...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

..im confused







can someone explain a little bit pleeeeease?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Apr 24 2005, 05:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've wondered that myself...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55965
[/B][/QUOTE]
Considering how nice that poster has been all this time, that post seemed way out of character. I wonder if it was someone else in her home. Remember, that happened with another poster when her boyfriend assumed her identity and posted as if he were she.... maybe this is a similar situation.....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 24 2005, 05:03 PM
> *..im confused
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



I missed it too.. What post or poster last night?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 24 2005, 06:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I missed it too.. What post or poster last night?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56040
[/B][/QUOTE]



you really didn't "miss"anything per se....the post was pulled thankfully b/4 a lot of people saw it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste+Apr 24 2005, 08:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]



you really didn't "miss"anything per se....the post was pulled thankfully b/4 a lot of people saw it.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56053
[/B][/QUOTE]

I missed this too, but after reading through the responses, I wonder if the person whose post was in question has been contacted. They might shed some light on whether someone was in their home to do this, or whether it came from an outside source.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm also curious about who might have had their identity "borrowed" last night. I hate how everything happens when I'm not around!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah what's going on? I missed this too........


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Please tell us. I hate not knowing.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I really don't want to start another controversial thread....but it has to do w/the WTH thread that has since been removed. The poster got quite nasty(oh and I mean nasty) w/ her response and used graphic smilies/emoticons. It's a shame it happened.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, I am glad I missed that one!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us "safe" Joe. As always, your the best!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Gee I log off for a few hours to get a foot spa , I'm glad I did not see it.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I missed it too. I have been so busy with work and studying the last week I haven't been on much. I do miss you guys!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I missed it too! Thanks Joe for always keeping your eyes peeled!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 23 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Sheila--Once again, you and I are the crazy ones!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Mm hm...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent+May 19 2005, 10:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm hm...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63466
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not sure of the intent..but glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, yes, I should have used a funny emoticon. I was just making a little joke about you two because you are both just delightful and the identity hijacking has never happened to me so I just went along with the idea you set forth that you and ButterCloud were the crazy ones.......meant no offense, believe me.










And, thanks for taking it in that spirit.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@May 20 2005, 08:34 AM
> *Oh, yes, I should have used a funny emoticon.  I was just making a little joke about you two because you are both just delightful and the identity hijacking has never happened to me so I just went along with the idea you set forth that you and ButterCloud were the crazy ones.......meant no offense, believe me.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Joe! I am soooooo happy to have found your website! It has really been a comfort for me!! I'll be on the "lookout"!!
Jellybn1


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I missed it to . But I love this site So THANKS Joe for all that you do to make this a great place to visit and learn from .


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 25 2005, 07:14 AM
> *I really don't want to start another controversial thread....but it has to do w/the WTH thread that has since been removed. The poster got quite nasty(oh and I mean nasty) w/ her response and used graphic smilies/emoticons. It's a shame it happened.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56130*


[/QUOTE]

What's WTH thread??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I use that when saying What The H-E double tooth-picks :0


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baxter and Wally's Mom+Aug 25 2005, 10:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's WTH thread?? 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93938
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wally and Baxters Mom,

This was a thread that was posted here...I did not even see it because it was one of those rare occasions that Joe (SM administrator and all around good guy) shut it down...that will tell you what kind of junk was in it. Things seem to not be happening like this now...thank God.

I am so glad you are here...I missed you from the other site...and as always so glad that 3maltmom is joining in.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3Maltmom_@Aug 25 2005, 10:58 AM
> *I use that when saying What The H-E double tooth-picks :0
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93952*


[/QUOTE]

OH sure! Very good. I'm not up on too many of those, things, no kids, no chat rooms, duh. Lol took me long enough! Thanks!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme+Aug 25 2005, 12:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Wally and Baxters Mom,

This was a thread that was posted here...I did not even see it because it was one of those rare occasions that Joe (SM administrator and all around good guy) shut it down...that will tell you what kind of junk was in it. Things seem to not be happening like this now...thank God.

I am so glad you are here...I missed you from the other site...and as always so glad that 3maltmom is joining in.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=93998
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I love it here, and I can just tell Joe is a warm, all around great guy. Everyone here is so welcoming and KIND! Awesome site, can't believe it took me so long to find it! Jean


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

umm I missed it to, what was it or what happened. What is everybody talking about I don't have a clue either


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Missed it also, who's name were they using? 
Dang, hope it wasn't under mine.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Aug 25 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Missed it also, who's name were they using?
> Dang, hope it wasn't under mine.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94096*


[/QUOTE]

That is what I was thinking as I read all this! It is scary to think someone could use our identities on anything. Hopefully Joe contacted the person whose name was being used so they are aware!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This was something that happened in April. I think all is A-OK now.....


----------

